# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Dubain metro

## janihyvarinen

Siltä varalta että jotakuta kiinnostaa Dubaissa rakenteilla oleva metro, paikallisen sanomalehden nettisivuilta löytyy aiheesta hyvä teemapaketti:
http://archive.gulfnews.com/indepth/dubaimetro/

Tietoa löytyy myös Wikipediasta:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_Metro

Dubain metro tulee kieltämättä tarpeeseen. Vielä vuosi sitten viimeksi käydessäni siellä sai kohtuullisen helposti taksin ja liikenne kaupunkia halkovalla moottoritiellä Sheikh Zayed Roadilla oli käsitykseni mukaan vain jonkin verran ruuhkaantunut. Kuluneen viikon reissulla taksin saaminen ruuhka-aikaan oli todella vaikeaa. Matka Internet Cityn bisnesalueelta vanhaan keskustaan Deiraan kesti käsittämättömät 1 h 40 min vähän alle 40 km matkalla.

Jututin ohimennen muutamaa taksinkuljettajaa sekä muutamaa kaupungissa vakituisesti asuvaa työkaveria aiheesta. Konsensus vaikuttaisi olevan, että toisaalta metro tulee tarpeeseen, mutta kaikki eivät vaikuta uskovan että se paljon parantaisi tilannetta: ihmiset siellä ovat pessimististen kommenttien mukaan yleisesti niin tottuneet omaan autoon, että haluavat käyttää sitä, ja toisaalta kävelymatka metroasemilta toimistokolosseihin muodostuu liian pitkäksi äärimmäisen kuumassa ilmastossa. Sijainti moottoritien laidalla pylväiden päällä ei varmasti auta asiaa, kun koko kaavoitus on tehty enemmän autojen ehdoilla kuin kävelijän (esim. kyseisen moottoritien yli tai ali ei ole mitään keinoa kävelijän kulkea, ja autollakin toiselle puolelle päästäkseen saattaa joutua ajamaan liittymien kautta moottoritietä edestakaisin niin pitkään että muutaman kilometrin matkaan saa käytettyä 40 min - 1 h).

Sinänsä metroon näytetään upottavan aika paljon rahaa, sillä keskustassa sitä kaivetaan maan alle ja muualla se on suunnilleen koko matkan pylväiden päällä. Mutta valitettavasti se taitaa olla niinkutsutusti liian vähän, liian myöhään.

Dubai on nopean kehityksensä vuoksi melkoinen kaupunkilaboratorio. Tässä tapauksessa jo vuoden perspektiivillä vaikuttaisi, että se on varoittava esimerkki siitä mitä tapahtuu, jos joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetä etupainotteisesti suhteessa kaavoitukseen. Kun ensin kaavoitetaan auton ehdoilla, joukkoliikenne on jäänyt peruuttamattomasti jälkeen.

Ja vaikka mittakaava on kovin eri, ei voi välttyä ajatukselta että Tampereen Paasikiventien ruuhkat muistuttavat kovasti sitä minkä näkee tulevaisuusvisiona Sheikh Zayed Roadilla. Jos pikaratikan kanssa odotetaan vielä vähänkään pidempään, on enää liian myöhäistä saada ihmisiä vaihtamaan autoa ratikkaan -- kaupunkirakenne on jo mukautunut liikaa autoon. (Ja toisaalta tiedossa on, että puhtaasti auton varaan ei voi rakentaa kaupunkia enää kovin pitkään, huomioiden öljytalouden ja ilmaston haasteet.)

Raideliikenne vaikuttaisi olevan Arabiemiraateissa muutenkin myötätuulessa: lehdissä kerrottiin suunnitteilla olevasta rautatiestä, joka yhdistäisi emiraatit (yhteensä 7 kpl, joista Dubai ja Abu Dhabi ovat suurimmat ja tunnetuimmat) toisiinsa. Tarkoitus olisi aluksi käyttää sitä rahtikuljetuksiin ja myöhemmin aloittaa matkustajaliikenne, jolla saataisiin kevennettyä liikennettä kaupunkien välisellä tieverkolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitoksia Jani kiinnostavista tiedoista tästä autoilun ja "ilmaisen" öljyn ihmemaasta. Luin juuri, miten Dubai on tilannut myös vaatimattoman noin 300:n erän busseja.

Oma käsitykseni on ollut, ettei Dubaissa juuri ole avointa joukkoliikennettä ollutkaan. Paikalliset kulkevat autoilla, duunarit ovat kaikki muualta, ja he eivät tarvitse joukkoliikennettä. Työnantaja kuljettaa heidät omilla busseillaan asuntoloista työmaalle, eikä heillä ole vapaa-aikaa ja rahaa osallistua Dubain elämään.

Ei ole ihme, että Dubai rakentaa metroa. Rahasta kun ei ole kiinni, niin tietenkin tehdään kalleinta mahdollista - vaikka se ei edes ole parasta. En tunne Dubaita, mutta voin arvata, että jos se on tähän asti toiminut henkilöautoilla, siellä ei voi olla sellaisia henkiöliikennevirtoja, ettei niitä voisi hoitaa pintaliikenteellä paremmalla palvelulla ja saavutettavuudella kuin metrolla.

Metron sijoittaminen motarin päälle on lähes huvittavaa typeryyttä, johon voin kuvitella haksahdettavan kun ei ole tarpeen pohtia, mitä rahalla saadaan. Samaa virhettä on esimerkkeinä riittävästi länsimaissa, mutta kukapa kertoisi, ettei motariperiaate toimi käveleville ihmisille.

Vähän samalta tuntuu kuin sadussa keisarin uusista vaatteista. Kukaan ei rohkene kertoa, että rikas Dubai saisi paljon parempaa joukkoliikennettä paljon halvemmilla ratkaisuilla. Ja kaupunki itse tietenkin uskoo asiantuntijana esiintyvää kauppiasta, joka tietenkin haluaa mahdollisimman kalliin kaupan.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Jos pikaratikan kanssa odotetaan vielä vähänkään pidempään, on enää liian myöhäistä saada ihmisiä vaihtamaan autoa ratikkaan -- kaupunkirakenne on jo mukautunut liikaa autoon. (Ja toisaalta tiedossa on, että puhtaasti auton varaan ei voi rakentaa kaupunkia enää kovin pitkään, huomioiden öljytalouden ja ilmaston haasteet.).


Luin Dubaista artikkelin Taloussanomista tai Talouselämästä nettisivuilta. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että siellä on hätä kädessä kun öljy loppuu pian heiltä ja hinnalla millä hyvänsä on saatava asiat kuntoon ennen sitä, jotta talous pyörisi jatkossakin. Muualla maailmassa asioiden toteutus on vähän toista kuin Suomessa, jossa yritetään tehdä asiat järkevimmällä mahdollisella tavalla ja kunnolla. Dubaissa on vain suuremmin ajattelematta mukauduttu lännessä vallitsevaan (länsimaitahan, erityisesti Yhdysvaltoja, Dubai pitää esikuvanaan) autokulttuuriin ja vain suurennettu liikenneväyliä, kun liikenne alkaa tukkeutua. Pilvenpiirtäjät on rakennettu nopeasti ja lämpöeristeet jätetty rakentamatta, koska se hidastaisi rakennustahtia. Ilmastointilaitteet huutavat tämän takia yötäpäivää, mutta kun rahaa Dubaissa on, niin energiaakin on varaa tuhlata. Kerskakulutusta kerrassaan.




> Metron sijoittaminen motarin päälle on lähes huvittavaa typeryyttä, johon voin kuvitella haksahdettavan kun ei ole tarpeen pohtia, mitä rahalla saadaan. Samaa virhettä on esimerkkeinä riittävästi länsimaissa, mutta kukapa kertoisi, ettei motariperiaate toimi käveleville ihmisille.


Liikenteestä ymmärtäviä ihmisiä on vähän ja kun useimmat eivät koko liikenneasiaa edes osaa miettiä sen suuremmin, niin on luonnollista ajatella, että jos moottoritie on ruuhkainen, tehdäänpä metro sen viereen. Ei mietitä, mistä ne liikennevirrat syntyvät. Toisaalta Dubain valistunut itsevaltias vaikuttaa siltä, että on kiinnostunut tekemään parasta mahdollista kaupunkia, jos joku vain ehdottaa, millaista se on. Virheistä ei siellä kuulemma rangaista, vaan kehoitetaan ottamaan niistä opiksi jatkossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Virheistä ei siellä kuulemma rangaista, vaan kehoitetaan ottamaan niistä opiksi jatkossa.


En malttanut olla lohkaisematta, että eihän meilläkään virheistä rangaista. Mutta ei tarvi ottaa opiksikaan. Virheitä saa toistaa.  :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## vristo

Noissa maissa pikaratikat yms. kevyemmät joukkoliikennejärjestelmät kelpuutetaan lähinnä syöttöliikenteeseen. Massajoukkoliikenteeseen metro tai lähijuna tuntuu olevan ratkaisu lähes poikkeuksetta. Hongkongissakin kaupungin light rail-tyypinen järjestelmä on ainoa tappiolla toimiva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä siellä. Sillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole tarpeeksi kapasiteettia noiden väkimäärien kuljettamiseen ja hieman sekava linjasto tekee käyttämisen hankalammaksi, kuin selkeä ja helppo metro. Eivät kaikki matkustajat ole niin valistuneita pikaratikan ihailijoita, että osaavat edes kaivata moista tai sitten he osaavat nähdä (tai käytännössä kokea) järjestelmä heikkouksia.

On muuten ilahduttavaa huomata, että tämän foorumin asiantuntijat kelpaisivat neuvonantajiksi tämän maailmaan urbaanien ympäristöjen tehokkaiden joukkoliikennejärjestelmien luomiseksi ja kehittämiseksi  :Wink: . eikki Muhammad ibn Raid Al Maktum kuuntelee varmaan mielellään ennenkuin tekee perustavaa laatua olevan virheellisen kaupunki-investoinnin Dubaihinsa.

----------


## kemkim

> On muuten ilahduttavaa huomata, että tämän foorumin asiantuntijat kelpaisivat neuvonantajiksi tämän maailmaan urbaanien ympäristöjen tehokkaiden joukkoliikennejärjestelmien luomiseksi ja kehittämiseksi . eikki Muhammad ibn Raid Al Maktum kuuntelee varmaan mielellään ennenkuin tekee perustavaa laatua olevan virheellisen kaupunki-investoinnin Dubaihinsa.


Kyllä minulle on ainakin syntynyt kuva, että Dubain sheikki on kiinnostunut ottamaan useiden asiantuntijoiden mielipiteitä huomioon päätöksenteossaan, koska tarkoitus on luoda kaupunki, joka on hyvin houkutteleva turistien ja ulkomaalaisten ihmisten houkuttelemiseksi. Siinä varmasti uudet innovatiiviset liikenneratkaisut ja elävä keskikaupunki olisivat asiaa. Luulen, että Dubaissa voitaisiin ihan ennakkoluulottomasti rakentaa rantojen uudet tekosaaret pikaratikkajärjestelmän varaan, siihen se olisi omiaan. Ja linjat voitaisiin tehdä niin, että niiden avulla saataisiin luotua eloa keskustaankin.

Laitoinkohan tuon linkin jo:
http://www.aamulehti.fi/sunnuntai/te.../5770642.shtml

----------


## vompatti

> Moottoritien yli tai ali ei ole mitään keinoa kävelijän kulkea, ja autollakin toiselle puolelle päästäkseen saattaa joutua ajamaan liittymien kautta moottoritietä edestakaisin niin pitkään että muutaman kilometrin matkaan saa käytettyä 40 min - 1 h.


Tällaisessa ympäristössä metro voi toimia vain, jos asemia on joka korttelissa. Jos kävely ei ole mahdollista, ei voida olettaa, että matkustajat kävelevät metroon pitkän matkan. Asemia on oltava siis joka rakennuksessa tai korttelissa, muutoin matkustajamäärät jäävät hyvin pieniksi.




> Noissa maissa pikaratikat yms. kevyemmät joukkoliikennejärjestelmät kelpuutetaan lähinnä syöttöliikenteeseen. Massajoukkoliikenteeseen metro tai lähijuna tuntuu olevan ratkaisu lähes poikkeuksetta. Hongkongissakin kaupungin light rail-tyypinen järjestelmä on ainoa tappiolla toimiva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä siellä. Sillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole tarpeeksi kapasiteettia noiden väkimäärien kuljettamiseen ja hieman sekava linjasto tekee käyttämisen hankalammaksi, kuin selkeä ja helppo metro. Eivät kaikki matkustajat ole niin valistuneita pikaratikan ihailijoita, että osaavat edes kaivata moista tai sitten he osaavat nähdä (tai käytännössä kokea) järjestelmä heikkouksia.


Minä en ymmärtänyt, mitä tekemistä tällä on Dubain liikenteen kanssa? Mitä tarkoitat "noilla mailla"? Jos Hong Kongissa on pienen kapasiteetin sekavalinjainen tappiollinen raitiotie, niin ei kai sellaista olisikaan järkeä kopioida Dubaihin? Dubaihin tehdään vaan maailman parasta ja hienointa, niin miksi ei raitiotie?

Metro voi olla selkeä. Ymmärrän selkeän tässä tapauksessa tarkoittavan sellaista metroa, jossa linjoja ja asemia on vähän. En ymmärrä, miten tällainen metro palvelee autoliikenteelle suunniteltua kaupunkia. Kävelymatkat tulevat pitkiksi tai Dubain tapauksessa mahdottomiksi.

----------


## vristo

> Minä en ymmärtänyt, mitä tekemistä tällä on Dubain liikenteen kanssa? Mitä tarkoitat "noilla mailla"? Jos Hong Kongissa on pienen kapasiteetin sekavalinjainen tappiollinen raitiotie, niin ei kai sellaista olisikaan järkeä kopioida Dubaihin? Dubaihin tehdään vaan maailman parasta ja hienointa, niin miksi ei raitiotie?
> 
> Metro voi olla selkeä. Ymmärrän selkeän tässä tapauksessa tarkoittavan sellaista metroa, jossa linjoja ja asemia on vähän. En ymmärrä, miten tällainen metro palvelee autoliikenteelle suunniteltua kaupunkia. Kävelymatkat tulevat pitkiksi tai Dubain tapauksessa mahdottomiksi.


 "Noilla mailla" tarkoitin väestörikkaita Aasian maita. 

Ja siellä on muuten ilmastosta johtuen hieman eri tilanne kuin vaikkapa täällä Pohjolassa. Varsinkin päivisin voi olla niin kuuma, ettei se juuri houkuttele kävelyyn tai ylipäätään ulkona oloon. Ilmastoidut kulkuneuvot, kuten muukin infra, ovat tuiki tarpeen.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja siellä on muuten ilmastosta johtuen hieman eri tilanne kuin vaikkapa täällä Pohjolassa. Varsinkin päivisin voi olla niin kuuma, ettei se juuri houkuttele kävelyyn tai ylipäätään ulkona oloon. Ilmastoidut kulkuneuvot, kuten muukin infra, ovat tuiki tarpeen.


Aika samanlaiselta kuulostaa. Pohjolassakin on talvella melkoisen kylmä, eikä se houkuttele ulkona oloon. Sen takia täällä rakennetaankin lämmitettyjä kauppakeskuksia. Äärimmäinen kylmyys ja äärimmäinen kuumuus ovat huonoja vaihtoehtoja. Kylmyydestä selviää paksuilla vaatteilla ja liikkumalla ahkerasti, kuumuudesta ei selviä oikein millään. Se ero niillä on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On muuten ilahduttavaa huomata, että tämän foorumin asiantuntijat kelpaisivat neuvonantajiksi tämän maailmaan urbaanien ympäristöjen tehokkaiden joukkoliikennejärjestelmien luomiseksi ja kehittämiseksi .


Kun dubailainen ostaa puolen miljoonan euron auton, hän tuskin kuvittelee tuntevansa autonsa niin, että tekee itse auton huollot. Ja kun hän sitten autonsa huollattaa, voi käydä niin, että kauniita puheita lupaava huoltoliike tekeekin huolimatonta työtä. Eikä dubailainen omistaja välttämättä huomaa sitä lainkaan ennen kuin autoon tuolee laiminlyödyn huollon johdosta vika ja toinen huolto sitten kertoo, mistä kaikki johtuu.

Ei Dubain sheikki ole kaupunkinsa liikenteen asiantuntija. Hän joutuu luottamaan niihin, jotka onnistuvat vakuuttamaan sheikin siitä, että hän tekee hyviä hankintoja. Meistä muutamat täällä köyhässä Suomessa ymmärtävät, ettei motarin päälle rakennettu metro vastaa tarkoitustaan, mutta sheikin on helpompi uskoa rakennusliikettä tai kansainvälisen konsernin myyntimiestä, joka vakuuttaa, että kallis ratkaisu on myös hyvä. Se ei muuta sitä, kumpi on oikeassa. Sheikille sen ymmärtäminen vaan tulee kalliiksi.

Minun mielestäni tässäkin tapauksessa on kyse myyjän vastuusta, jota ei poista se, että myyjä selittäisi, ettei hän tunne muita ratkaisuja. Mutta voin kuvitella, että on kiva myydä imagosyistä nimenomaan metroa rikkaaseen Dubaihin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Dubain metron on suunnitellut ranskalainen konsulttitoimisto SYSTRA joka on suunnitellut useita muunlaisiakin joukkoliikenneratkaisuja - mm. Tallinnan, Riikan ja Vilnan pikaraitiotielinjoja. 

Olisi kiintoisaa, jos ketjussa pohdittaisiin myös itse suunnitelmaa eikä vain olettamuksia siitä.

Dubain - osa arabikulttuuria - niputtaminen yhteen Hong Kongin - osa kiinalaista kulttuuria - on myös hivenen arveluttavaa. Eiköhän arabikulttuurilla ja kiinalaisella kulttuurilla ole jokseenkin yhtä paljon eroa keskenään kuin "eurooppalaisella" kulttuurilla ja näillä keskenään. Näin myös kaupunkisuunnittelua ja joukkoliikennettä koskien.

----------


## vristo

> Dubain - osa arabikulttuuria - niputtaminen yhteen Hong Kongin - osa kiinalaista kulttuuria - on myös hivenen arveluttavaa. Eiköhän arabikulttuurilla ja kiinalaisella kulttuurilla ole jokseenkin yhtä paljon eroa keskenään kuin "eurooppalaisella" kulttuurilla ja näillä keskenään. Näin myös kaupunkisuunnittelua ja joukkoliikennettä koskien.


Käytin Hongkongia toki vain esimerkkinä suuresta kaupunista, joka tarvitsee toimivan joukkoliikenteen. Kaupunkinahan se on melkoinen sekoitus länsimaista ja kiinalaista kulttuuria. Itseasiassa se on melkoinen kansojen  sulatusuuni. 

Mutta nyt menee tosiaan niin OT:ksi, että vaihdan kurssia mieluusti.

Omasta mielestäni Dubain metrohanke vaikuttaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta, pitäisi joskus mennä käymään kaupungissa, jossa on valmistumassa lähes 900-metriä korkea rakennus: Burj Dubai.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällaisessa ympäristössä metro voi toimia vain, jos asemia on joka korttelissa. Jos kävely ei ole mahdollista, ei voida olettaa, että matkustajat kävelevät metroon pitkän matkan. Asemia on oltava siis joka rakennuksessa tai korttelissa, muutoin matkustajamäärät jäävät hyvin pieniksi.


Juuri tästä syystä sen toimivuutta paikan päällä epäilläänkin: asemia tulee kartan mukaan melko harvakseltaan, mutta pitkällä radalla ajetaan kovaa. Muistuttaa suoraan sanottuna hieman Helsingin metroa. Materiaalista saa käsityksen että ajatuksena on liityntäliikenne asemilta mm. taksilla ja bussilla.

Uskon, että siellä on kyllä tavallaan paras asiantuntemus käytössä ja hyvät tavoitteet, mutta lähtötilanne on vaikea. Millä autokaupungin muuttaisi hetkessä joukkoliikennekaupungiksi? Mittakaava on jo valmiiksi ihan eri, ja tähän saakka kehitys on suuntautunut siihen, että moottoritien varteen on rakennettu kauppakeskuksia, eikä niinkään historiallista keskustaa (siinä määrin kuin sellainen on olemassa -- eihän siellä varsinaista vanhaa kaupunkia käsittääkseni edes ole) ole pyritty aktiivisesti kehittämään viihtyisäksi.

Minullekin tulee mieleen, että tietyillä edellytyksillä nykyistä metroverkkoa laajempi pikaratikka olisi voinut olla toimivampi ratkaisu, mutta dubailaisten kunniaksi täytyy sanoa, että siellä rakennustyö etenee todella vikkelään tahtiin: muutamassa vuodessa tarkoitus tulla valmista, ensimmäinen vaihe pitäisi olla valmiina jo 2009. Tosin yhteiskunnallinen päätöksenteko on keskitetymmissä käsissä kuin parlamentaarisesti hallituissa maissa ja siksi se on prosessimielessä hyvin tehokasta.




> "Noilla mailla" tarkoitin väestörikkaita Aasian maita. 
> 
> Ja siellä on muuten ilmastosta johtuen hieman eri tilanne kuin vaikkapa täällä Pohjolassa. Varsinkin päivisin voi olla niin kuuma, ettei se juuri houkuttele kävelyyn tai ylipäätään ulkona oloon. Ilmastoidut kulkuneuvot, kuten muukin infra, ovat tuiki tarpeen.


Dubai ei itse asiassa ole mitenkään erityisen väkirikas, mahtaako olla puolitoista miljoonaa asukasta nykyään (?). Mutta se kasvaa todella kovaa tahtia. Väkilukuun nähden nykyiset ruuhkat ovat kyllä jostain muualta kuin tästä maailmasta, mutta selittynevät suurella autoriippuvuudella.

Ilmasto-olot toki ovat ankarat, mutta toisaalta ovathan ne Suomessakin toisinpäin ankarat, kuten tuossa jo eräät huomauttivatkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä autokaupungin muuttaisi hetkessä joukkoliikennekaupungiksi?


Kun puhutaan autoKAUPUNGISTA, ei auton varaan tehdystä haja-asutuksesta, on perimmältään väärä lähtökohta rakentaa mahdollisimman keskitettyä (ja kallista) joukkoliikennettä. Autokaupungissa liikenne toimii maanpinnalla ja jakautuneena ajoneuvoliikenteen osalta pienimpään mahdolliseen yksikköön. Joukkoliikenne istuu tähän lähtökohtaan parhaiten, kun sen yksikkökoko myös on mahdollisimman pieni - puuttumatta tässä vaiheessa houkutelevuuteen.

Joukkoliikenteen yksikkökoon määrittelyssä täytyy lähteä hyväksyttävästä kävelyetäisyydestä, joka väestötiheyden perusteella johtaa johonkin ratkaisuun. Ja tässä kohdataan palvelutason ja houkuttelevuuden ongelma. Autoaupungissa "onneksi" ei autollakaan pääse jokaisen oven eteen (hyväksyttävä kävelymatka olisi vain 3-4 metriä), joten joukkoliikenteen kävelymatkaksi voisi ottaa pysäköintilaitosten tiheyden.

Metron kanssa Dubaissa näytetään ottaneen vertailuetäisyydeksi moottoritien liittymätiheys, mikä ei tietenkään mitenkään voi vastata joukkoliikenteeltä vaadittavaa saavutettavuutta. En ennusta suurta suosiota joukkoliikenteelle, jossa näyttäisivät kaikki joukkoliikennematkat olevan kahden vaihdon matkoja - automatkojen tapaan, kun autoilla liitytään kahdesti moottoritiehen.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Miten niin autoilija vaihtaa kaksi kertaa? Kun espoolainen tulee katumaasturilla Helsinkiin, hän ajaa sen ison talon tallista, kaasuttaa länsiväylälle,  sitten keskustaan, sitten lämpimään parkkihalliin. Ei kait hän joudu muuta vaihtamaan kuin vaihdetta tai radiokanavaa Energyltä Kissille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten niin autoilija vaihtaa kaksi kertaa?


Viestit kannattaa lukea tarkkaan ennen kommentoinnin aloittamista. Antero _vertasi_ joukkoliikenteen liityntävaihtoja siihen, kun autoilija _liittyy_ moottoritielle ja siitä ulos. Analogia on selkeä, ainakin Dubaissa täällä kirjoitetun perusteella.

Voin säästää Anterolta myös vaivan kertoa, että hänen mukaansa joukkoliikenteenkin kuuluisi ennemmin liittyä runkolinjaan siten, että matkustaja pysyy saman kulkuneuvon kyydissä kuin että vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa yhdenlaisesta toiseen (päistään haaroitettu pikaraitiotie vs. metro ja liityntäbussit). Siitä on täällä keskusteltu lukuisissa ketjuissa ennenkin, joten suosittelen tutustumista niihin ennen aiheen repimistä auki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voin säästää Anterolta myös vaivan...


Kiitos Elmo. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Anteron ajatukset ovat tulleet selviksi, mutta silti tämä vertaus ei minulle aukea. Onko ajatuksena siis se, että moottoritiehen liittyminen liittymästä A ja ajaminen pisteeseen B, johon päästään liittymästä A1 on tavallaan "liittymistä" kaksi kertaa?

p.s Dubain metro vaikuttaa oikein hyvältä, voi kun meillä olisi sama tahti

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron ajatukset ovat tulleet selviksi, mutta silti tämä vertaus ei minulle aukea. Onko ajatuksena siis se, että moottoritiehen liittyminen liittymästä A ja ajaminen pisteeseen B, johon päästään liittymästä A1 on tavallaan "liittymistä" kaksi kertaa?


Kyllä. Automatka menee näin (käytän kysymyksesi symbolimerkkejä):

Auto lähtee pihasta tai muusta lähtöpaikasta ja ajaa katuverkkoa mooottoritien liittymään A. Tapahtuu liittyminen numero 1, kun auto liittyy moottoritien liikennevirtaan, joka on erilainen kuin edeltänyt liikennevirta.

Auto poistuu moottoritieltä liittymän A1 kautta, tapahtuu liityntä numero 2, eli liittyminen katuliikenteeseen. Katuliikenteen kautta auto sitten päätyy pisteeseen B.

Analogiaa joukkoliikenteen liityntöihin kuvastanee sekin, että moottoritielle ajetaan LIITTYMÄ-nimisen risteysjärjestelyn kautta. Joukkoliikenteessä liittymäristeyksen sijasta on liityntäasema tai liityntäpysäkki.




> p.s Dubain metro vaikuttaa oikein hyvältä, voi kun meillä olisi sama tahti


Kun on rahaa millä mällätä. Sekin olisi kivaa, kun meilläkin rakennettaisiin palmusaaria mereen niin, että jokaisella omakotitontilla on oma ranta. Liityntäbussilinjan 98 voisi myös muuttaa raitiotieksi, jotta bussin ääni ei kiusaisi meitä reitin varrella asuvia. Ja keskustatunnelikin olisi rakennettu jo pariin kertaan.

Meillä eletään reaalimaailmassa, jossa raha on hyvin rajallinen resurssi. Sen vuoksi kaikkia kaikkien mielesti kivoja ideoita ei voi toteuttaa.

Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

En kaipaa palmusaaria tai omia rantoja enkä varsinkaan keskustatunnelia. Bussien pörinä, melusaaste ja haju onneksi on helpottanut suuren suosion saaneen Kampin terminaalin myötä, jossain mainittiin, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö Espooseen on jopa kasvanut. Enkä ihmettele tätä. Kamppi on iso kävelyalue, autolla ei pääse kuin kellariin, bussia voi odottaa kahvikupin ääressä miellyttävässä kauppakeskuksessa lämpimissä, joka on lisännyt keskustan elinvoimaa ja palveluita. Hyh hyh sitä entistä diesel-laaksoa kun hirveät Espoon Auto Oy:n autot pörisyttelivät keskellä kaupunkia ja kenttä oli loskainen, tuulinen parkkipaikka. Kaiken kaikkiaan Kamppi on todella upea kokonaisuus, odotan jo Kampin ratikkalinjan valmistumista. Kun länsimetro tulee, karmea bussinpörinä poistuu YTV-liikenteen osalta Kampista ja Elielinaukio voidaan tyhjentää sinne. Taas olemme askeleen edellä bussitonta, raideliikenteeseen nojautuvaa keskustaa. Olisi ollut todellinen onnettomuus kaupungille, jos iso osa keskustaa, eli Kampin kenttä, olisi maalaisbussien parkkipaikka. Kenttä olikin todellinen "dieselkaasukammio", jossa Amperit, Vainiot ja Nurmijärven liikenteen autot pörisivät koko päivän kuraisina..hyi !Kaikkein vastenmielisempiä olivat Nurmijärven ja Espoon Kutterit!!
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=949

----------


## hmikko

Pulautan tämän ketjun pinon päälle, kun tulin lukeneeksi Wikipediasta, että Dubain metron pitäisi alkaa liikennöidä parin viikon päästä syyskuun 9. päivänä. En löytänyt sen parempaa vahvistusta tuolle. Onko joku ollut hiljattain Dubaissa?

Ketjussa on mainittu Dubai autokaupungiksi, mitä se epäilemättä onkin. Toisaalta silmämääräisesti arvioiden luulisi asuntojen ja työpaikkojen tiheyden tornirivistöissä olevan melkoinen. Jossain uutisissa luki, että moottoriteiden yli on rakennettu ilmastoituja kävelysiltoja, erityisesti metroasemien viereen. Näitäkin tietysti tehdään dubailaiseen tyyliin kertarysäyksellä satakunta.

Vuoden 2008 populaatioksi Wikipedia mainitsee 2,26 miljoonaa, josta syntyperäisiä Emiraattien kansalaisia n. 40 000. Muut eivät kansalaisuutta saa ja maassa ei tiemmä voi kovin pitkään oleskella ilman työpaikkaa, joten taloustilanne saattaa heilauttaa populaatiota aika nopeastikin. Tietoa valmistuvien tornien käyttöasteesta ei vissiin juuri vuoda julkisuuteen. Ilmeisesti naapuriemiirikunnan Abu Dhabin öljyrahoilla on pystytty paljolti ainakin hetkiseksi pönkittämään Dubain lamakauden finanssit.

Metron, niin kuin kaiken muunkin, rakennusvauhti on tosiaan eri luokkaa kuin täällä havumetsävyöhykkeellä. Päätös vuonna 2005 ja toimivaa metroa pitäisi nyt olla 35 km ja reilusti lisää vuoden sisällä. No, mikäpä on metroa tehdessä, kun itsevaltias tekee päätöksiä äkkiseltään, luottoa saa loputtomasti (tai ainakin sai vielä taannoin), ja orjatyövoima rakentaa. Kovaa vauhtia kun menee sivuilleen katsomatta niin voipi huonolla tuurilla tosin päätyä aika kauas pöpelikköön.

*Muoks:* Kah, tuossahan rakas johtaja (youtube.com) on pukeutunut huomioliiviin ja testaa metroasemaa. Kokolailla näyttäisi kertyvän kävelymatkaa laiturille. Kuljettajaton ja automaattinenkin systeemin pitäsi olla.

Lissää juutuubissa: koeajo toukokuussa 2008 ja metron mainosvideo.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pulautan tämän ketjun pinon päälle, kun tulin lukeneeksi Wikipediasta, että Dubain metron pitäisi alkaa liikennöidä parin viikon päästä syyskuun 9. päivänä. En löytänyt sen parempaa vahvistusta tuolle. Onko joku ollut hiljattain Dubaissa?


En ole ollut tuon jälkimmäisen reissun jälkeen, johon viittasin aiemmassa viestissä, ja siitä on jo aikaa.

Näyttäisi kuitenkin siltä että projekti etenee aikataulussa ja suunnitelmien mukaan. Gulf News -lehden metro-teemasivu netissä (http://archive.gulfnews.com/indepth/dubaimetro/) näyttäisi kasvavan uusilla jutuilla, joista tuoreimmat ovat ihan viime päiviltä. Kannattanee seurata tuolta mitä paikalliset tiedotusvälineet kertovat niin saa varmaan hyvän kuvan tilanteesta.

----------


## hmikko

Kiitoksia linkistä. Dubailaista paikallisväriä metrossa näköjään ovat yrityksille myydyt oikeudet nimetä asemia ja kolmen luokan juna-osastot: luksus, naiset ja lapset, ja sitten muut tallaajat. Eipähän luule turisti ainakaan kansakodin tunnelbaanaksi.

Tuossa nimeämisessä lienee syytä olla aika pitkät sopimukset, jos halutaan välttää matkustajien harhauttelu tasaisin väliajoin. Julkisten paikkojen nimeäminen on muuten mielestäni aika ahdistava mainonnan muoto, kun yrityksen nimi pakkosyötetään kansan suuhun arkiseen puheeseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Julkisten paikkojen nimeäminen on muuten mielestäni aika ahdistava mainonnan muoto, kun yrityksen nimi pakkosyötetään kansan suuhun arkiseen puheeseen.


Tuostahan on kokemusta Suomessakin: Hartwall-areena, Metroauto-areena, Elysee-areena jne...

Pirkkahalli ei ollut yksi näistä vaikka siltä näyttääkin  :Wink:  mutta silti senkin nimi on nykyään kankeasti Tampereen messu- ja urheilukeskus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuostahan on kokemusta Suomessakin: Hartwall-areena, Metroauto-areena, Elysee-areena jne...


Eikös Metroautoareena ole jo tuplahistoriaa, sillä eikö se ennen nykynimeään (jota en muista) ollut Länsiautoareena?

Dubain metro näytti videon perusteella lähinnä monumentilta. Onhan se hienoa, että lentokentänkokoisten käytävien päässä kulkee metro minuutin välein. Ehkä siellä on niin vähän asiakkaita, että se minuutin vuorovälikin onnistuu. Ellei systeemiä sitten ole tehty niin, että jokainen asemaväli on yhtä pitkä ja kaikki junat kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat samanaikaisesti.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan se hienoa, että lentokentänkokoisten käytävien päässä kulkee metro minuutin välein. Ehkä siellä on niin vähän asiakkaita, että se minuutin vuorovälikin onnistuu.


Lentokenttä tuli tosiaan välittömästi mieleen noista asemista. Mainosvideossa vissiin sanottiin ruuhkan vuoroväliksi puolitoista minuuttia. Viisivaunuisen junan kapasiteetiksi mainitaan Wikipediassa 643 matkustajaa, mikä taitaa olla selkeästi enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Dubai on mainoslauseiden mukaan maailman suurin automaattimetro, mikä lienee helppo uskoa. Kohtapa nähdään, kuinka automaattiovien kanssa homma sujuu.

Wikipediassa oli myös tämmöinen totamus:

_"There are plans to built a total of 318 Km of Metro lines by 2020, the purple line is expected to be operational in 2012.[9] Apart from this the 268 km Light rails are also being planned to built, which will serves as a feeders to Dubai Metro"_

Pikaratikkaakin siis pitäisi pukkaaman, mutta liityntäliikenteeseen  :Wink: . Tähän saakka dubailaiset ovat rakentaneet kaiken aina suunnilleen ilmoitetussa aikataulussa, mutta saapa nähdä, missä jamassa Dubai on tämän laman jälkeen. Asuntoja ja toimitilaa on nyt tyhjänä ja rakennusprojekteja keskeytettynä vissiin aika huikea määrä, yhdestä keinotekoisesta saaristosta alkaen. Omasta mielestäni koko paikan bisneksen lähtökohdat ovat niin poskettomat, että en ihmettelisi vaikka kävisi toteen se jossain esitetty visio, että kohta myydään turistikierroksia Dubain tornien raunioita katsomaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Viisivaunuisen junan kapasiteetiksi mainitaan Wikipediassa 643 matkustajaa, mikä taitaa olla selkeästi enemmän kuin Helsingissä.


Riippuu vaunujen pituudesta ja siitä, sisältääkö lukema seisomapaikat ja mikä on väljyys seisomapaikkakapasiteettia määritettäessä. Helsinkiläiset vaunut ovat aika pitkiä, ja seisomapaikkoja mitoitetaan verrattain vähän.

----------


## juhanahi

> Viisivaunuisen junan kapasiteetiksi mainitaan Wikipediassa 643 matkustajaa, mikä taitaa olla selkeästi enemmän kuin Helsingissä.


Kuusivaunuisen junan kapasiteetiksi ilmoitetaan Helsingissä 3 vp x 287 matkustajaa/vaunupari eli 861 matkustajaa.

----------


## hmikko

Dubaissa on näköjään keväällä avattu monorail-rata keinotekoiseen palmusaareen. Vissiin ei järjestelmien yhteiskäyttö erityisemmin huoleta, kun tehdään aivan yhtaikaa metroa standardiraiteille ja kumipyöräistä monorail-viritelmää. Monorail näemmä palvelee toistaiseksi Atlantis-hotellia palmun päässä, muita asemia ei ole avattu. Yhteys metroasemalle on vielä suunnitteluasteella (!?). Viiden ja puolen kilometrin pätkän budjetti on 400 M$, tosin  jonkun lähteen mukaan yli miljardi dollaria (!?). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Jumeirah_Monorail

Videonpätkä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5awHF_xQTp8

Ja toinen, jossa reitti päästä päähän:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDsYerqfC9M

Nähtävästi palmun 'varren' arkkitehtuuri on kopioitu neuvostolähiöstä, muutama minareettivaikutteinen tötterö sinne tänne lisäten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Dubaissa on näköjään keväällä avattu monorail-rata keinotekoiseen palmusaareen.


Rahalla saa ja monoraililla pääsee.  :Smile:  Tulee mieleen entisten aikojen eurooppalaiset hallitsijat, jotka rakennuttivat palatseja ja puistoja. Tekniikka kehittyy ja lelut vaihtuu?

Koko radassahan ei ole mitään järkeä liikennevälineenä. Pylväiden päissä se välttää kaikki yhteydet matkustaviin ihmisiin, mutta jättää alleen hyvin tilaa 6-kaistaiselle moottoritielle. Autollahan siellä on pakkokin liikkua, kun joukkoliikenne on saavuttamattomissa.

Kiintoisa yksityiskohta oli systeemin kapasiteetti: 40.000 hlö/päivä. Tuolle kapasiteetille saisi ratikan huomattavasti halvemmalla. Tosin ratikan kanssa voisi tulla kapasiteettiongelma, jos sille tehtäisiin myös pysäkkejä. Monoraililla ei kapasiteettiongelmaa tule, kun ei sitä kukaan pääse käyttämään.

Arvatkaas muuten kenen rahoilla tuokin on maksettu.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Pylväiden päissä se välttää kaikki yhteydet matkustaviin ihmisiin, mutta jättää alleen hyvin tilaa 6-kaistaiselle moottoritielle.


Videon perusteella pari matkan varrella olevaa asemaa (ei vielä käytössä) näyttävät lisäksi kovin pieniltä vieressä olevien massiivisten asuntotornien kokoon nähden. Näytäisi olevan hissit ylös ratojen välissä olevalle laiturille. Palmun 'lehtien' kohdalla juna ei pysähdy ollenkaan, eli tyyriiden rantahuviloiden asukkaiden ei ilmeisesti oletetakaan sekaantuvan julkisiin.

Metro näköjään avataan tänään aikataulussa, tosin tänään kuskataan vain sheikkiä ja julkinen liikenne alkaa huomenna aamukuudelta. Toimivia asemia on ensimmäisessä vaiheessa kymmenen. Suurimman automaattimetrojärjestelmän tittelin pitäis siirtymän Vancouverilta Dubaille jossain vaiheessa.

Gulfnews.com-sivuilla on tämmöinen kuvasarja, jonka lopussa on kuvat Shaikh Zayed Roadista ennen ja jälkeen metron.

http://archive.gulfnews.com/indepth/.../10346889.html

----------


## petteri

Dubaissa joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä sellainenkin haaste, että myös odotustilojen pitää olla ilmastoituja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Arvatkaas muuten kenen rahoilla tuokin on maksettu.


Tarkoittanet kai autoilijoita?

----------


## hmikko

> Tarkoittanet kai autoilijoita?


Sen tarkemmin tuntematta monorailin tai metron rahoitusta, noin yleisesti ottaen Dubai on öljynviejänä aika pieni ja öljyä käytetään aivan kaikkeen, siis suuria määriä myös muuhun kuin autoiluun. Välillisesti raha on tietysti öljytuloja, koska Dubaihin ovat investoineet sen naapurimaat. Osittain on vissiin kyse siitä, että öljyrikkaat naapurit haluavat parkkeerata ylimääräiset rahansa ideologisista syistä mieluummin Arabian niemimaalle kuin länsimaihin. Kiinteistökuplan puhjettua sijoitukset eivät ehkä näytä enää kovin hehkeiltä. Videossa näkyvä monorailin asema keskellä tyhjää kenttää tais olla Trump Towerin asema, mutta tornin rakentaminen on monen muun lailla pantu jäihin.

Joku amerikkalainen arkkitehtuurikriitikko varoitti ilakoimasta liiaksi Dubain kuplan puhkeamisella. Hän arveli Dubain pidemmän päälle selviävän romahduksesta naapureidensa rahoituksella, ja Dubain tyylisiä rakennusprojekteja on myös ilmaantunut enenevässä määrin länsimaihin. Tällä hän siis tarkoitti hankkeita, joissa kokonainen kaupunginosa rahoitetaan kerralla ja annetaan yhden toimiston suunniteltavaksi (toisin kuin talo kerrallaan hitaasti rakentuva vanhanmallinen kaupunki). Tuloksena on toisistaan erillisiä ja valmiiksi sliipattuja asuinalueita, bisnesparkkeja, huvipuistoja, kampuksia jne. Dubai ei olekaan romahtamassa vaan "coming to a city near you".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Osittain on vissiin kyse siitä, että öljyrikkaat naapurit haluavat parkkeerata ylimääräiset rahansa ideologisista syistä mieluummin Arabian niemimaalle kuin länsimaihin. Kiinteistökuplan puhjettua sijoitukset eivät ehkä näytä enää kovin hehkeiltä.


On Dubaissa kyllä muitakin etuja kuin pelkkä mahdollisuus parkkeerata öljymiljoonia kiinteistösijoituksiin. Käsittääkseni myös naapurimaissa kuten Saudeissa on kiinteistöhankkeita, mutta silti Dubai on monesta näkökulmasta parempi kohde.

Länsimaisen yrityksen kannalta Arabiemiraatit yleensä ja Dubai erityisesti ovat houkutteleva sijoittumiskohde, koska paikallinen lainsäädäntö on suhteellisen maltillinen, olot ovat stabiilit sekä elintaso ja palvelut ovat hyvät. Tämä siis maailmankolkassa, jossa tällaiset olot ovat poikkeus (vrt. Iran, Irak, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabia jne.). Lisäksi ympärille on klusteroitunut suuri määrä muita länsimaisia yrityksiä, joiden Lähi-Idän alueen pääkonttori tyypillisesti sijaitsee Dubaissa.

Käsittääkseni Dubain on tarkoitus olla "seuraava Singapore". Singaporehan oli vielä toisen maailmansodan jälkeen melko vähäpätöinen Englannin kruununsiirtomaa, joka sitten siirtyi Malesian hallintaan, kunnes itsenäistyi vuonna 1965. Singaporen menestyksen takana on se, että se on vakaa, siisti ja keskeinen businesshubi alueellaan Kaakkois-Aasiassa, jossa normi ovat olleet epästabiilit olot. Juuri tällaiseksi Singaporen johto halusi kaupunkivaltionsa kehittää, ja tämä onnistui.

Samat lainalaisuudet pätevät Lähi-Idässä ja Dubain hallitsija haluaa hyödyntää tätä mahdollisuutta, samoin kuin globaalisti keskeistä sijaintia Euroopan, Afrikan ja Intian niemimaan puolivälissä.

Arabeille taas Dubai on ikkuna länteen (ja vielä fyysisesti lähellä), vähän kuin joku disneyland. Saudeista tullaan käsittääkseni mielellään ostoksille ja vapaa-aikaa viettämään Dubaihin, missä ovat edustettuina tärkeimmät länsimaiset muotiketjut, luksusliikkeet, tavaratalot ja vastaavat: Debenhams, Harvey Nichols, DKNY, Dolce & Gabbana, Esprit, Mango, Next, Villeroy & Boch, Zara, Carrefour, Borders, Virgin Megastore jne. jne. Myös huvitteluun on ihan erilaiset mahdollisuudet kuin olisi jossain Riadissa (miljoonakaupunki mutta kuulemani mukaan armottoman tylsä paikka, kun säännöt kieltävät lähes kaikenlaisen julkisen huvielämän).

Muuten, kuulostaa tutuhkolta: Suomikin on ainakin ollut venäläisille ikkuna länsimaihin sekä monelle länsiyritykselle stabiili ja turvallinen tukikohta lähellä Leningradia/Pietaria. Edelleen eräät yritykset pitävät Venäjän-varastonsa Suomen puolella rajaa stabiileissa oloissa ja kuljettavat tavarat rekalla Pietariin. En osaa sanoa kuinka yleistä tämä nykypäivänä on, mutta jostain syystähän ne rekkajonot siellä itärajalla ovat.

----------


## hmikko

> On Dubaissa kyllä muitakin etuja kuin pelkkä mahdollisuus parkkeerata öljymiljoonia kiinteistösijoituksiin.


Eipäilemättä on. Toisaalta kuplassa oli myös ilmaa aikamoinen määrä, minkä voi nyt todeta tyhjilleen tai puolivalmiiksi jääneiden tornien määränä.

'Vapaakauppa'- tai 'erityistalousalueen' konseptia on Singaporen lisäksi hyödyntänyt Kiina, joka Hongkongin mallin mukaan perusti monia alueita ja kaupunkeja, joissa kommunistisesta systeemistä luovuttiin ensimmäisenä ja joihin houkuteltiin ulkomaisia investointeja. Tämä oli Kiinan tapa vaihtaa jättimaan talousjärjestelmä vaiheittain ja pyrkien välttämään koko maan laajuinen riskaabeli kertarysäys (vrt. Venäjä).  "Elintaso ja palvelut ovat hyvät" -toteamus on siinä mielessä suhteellinen, että ainakin kehityksen alkuvaiheessa nämä paikat käyttävät kaunistelematta sanottuna orjatyövoimaa. Willian Gibsonin viisauden mukaan tulevaisuus on jo täällä, se vaan ei ole jakautunut tasaisesti. Toivottavasti joskus jakautuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoittanet kai autoilijoita?


Kyllä, ja erityisesti Euroopan ja USA:n autoilijoita.

Dubain tulevaisuutta pohtiessa epäilykseni kohdistuu siihen, ettei Dubaissa mikään perustu kestävyydelle tai uusiutuvuudelle. Siksi minun on vaikea nähdä sille tulevaisuutta sitten, kun ilmastosyistä öljyn käytöstä polttoaineena on luovuttu ja maapallon tarjoamaa hyvinvointia jaetaan myös väestön nykyiselle köyhälistöenemmistölle.

Dubain rahoitus siis perustuu öljytuloihin ja toteutus Hmikon mainitsemaan orjatyövoimaan. Molemmat ovat katoavaista ja todennäköisesti nopeammin kuin kukaan osaa kuvitella. Ihmettelen, mistä löytyy maksaja dubailaisen elämän ylläpitoon tulevaisuudessa. On näet helppoa lopettaa rakentaminen kun rahantulo loppuu, mutta elämä Dubaissa kuluttanee energiaa ja palvelutyötä enemmän kuin missään. Millä se maksetaan, kun öljy ei mene kaupaksi ja palvelija haluaa palkaksi muutakin kuin hökkeliasunnon aavikolla tunnin bussimatkan päässä. Eli elämän vapaa-aikoineen ja elintasoineen.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Dubain tulevaisuutta pohtiessa epäilykseni kohdistuu siihen, ettei Dubaissa mikään perustu kestävyydelle tai uusiutuvuudelle. Siksi minun on vaikea nähdä sille tulevaisuutta sitten, kun ilmastosyistä öljyn käytöstä polttoaineena on luovuttu ja maapallon tarjoamaa hyvinvointia jaetaan myös väestön nykyiselle köyhälistöenemmistölle.


Käsittääkseni Dubaissa kyllä tiedostetaan öljyn rajallisuus ja tulevaisuuden haasteet ainakin jollakin tasolla. Mitä olen lukenut aiheesta, olen ymmärtänyt että juuri näillä rakennushankkeilla siellä yritetään pedata öljyn jälkeistä tulevaisuutta. Siis niin että kun öljyä ei enää ole, on ainakin tämä disneylandmäinen palvelu- ja elämystalous.

On kyllä totta että matka kestävään kehitykseen on huima, kenties suurempi kuin missään muualla. Toisaalta potentiaalisia energianlähteitä kyllä riittää: kun aurinko paistaa lähes vuoden jokaisena päivänä, aurinkoenergiaa on lähes loputtomiin. Ja metro on rakennettu jotta autolle olisi vaihtoehtoja. Ehkä objektiivisesti ajatellen paremminkin olisi voinut tehdä, mutta ainakin yritystä on.

----------


## hmikko

> kun ilmastosyistä öljyn käytöstä polttoaineena on luovuttu ja maapallon tarjoamaa hyvinvointia jaetaan myös väestön nykyiselle köyhälistöenemmistölle.


Sanoisin, että 'jos' pikemminkin kuin 'kun'. Ilmastosyyt eivät tähän mennessä ole tehneet öljyn käyttöön minkäänlaista mutkaa eikä mun mielestä sellaista ole näköpiirissäkään. Öljy poltetaan loppuun suunnilleen niin nopeasti kuin nykytekniikalla suinkin pystytään. 

Paikallisten kommentteja metrokyydistä sivulla

http://archive.gulfnews.com/indepth/.../10347206.html

Useamman tunnin viivästyksiä teknisten ongelmien takia ja ruuhkaa kun uutuutta tulivat kokeilemaan kaikki kerralla.

----------


## hmikko

> Dubaissa joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä sellainenkin haaste, että myös odotustilojen pitää olla ilmastoituja.


Videonpätkässä näkyy Dubailaisia bussipysäkkejä, joilla on näköjään jäähdytetty koppero. Ulkona 37 astetta, sisällä 18. Kopista pitää tulla ulos pysäyttämään bussi, muuten se ajaa ohi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGLiL3iuwhQ

----------


## ultrix

> Willian Gibsonin viisauden mukaan tulevaisuus on jo täällä, se vaan ei ole jakautunut tasaisesti. Toivottavasti joskus jakautuu.


Aivan: Dubain lisäksi erittäin gibsoniaanisia "tulevaisuuden kaupunkeja tänään" ovat mm. Honkkari ja Tokio. Lähimmät kyberpunk-tyyliset kaupunginosat taas lienevät Saksassa, Hampurin HafenCity (rakenteilla) ja Berliinin uusi Potsdamer Platz.

Koskahan tänne Pohjoismaihinkin tulisi tulevaisuus?  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Koskahan tänne Pohjoismaihinkin tulisi tulevaisuus?


No juu, lähinnä tosin tarkoitin kommentilla sitä, että Dubaissa köyhin osa vierastyövoimasta asuu jäähdyttämättömissä betonilaatikoissa, joiden ulkovessat ei toimi ja porukkaa yöpyy yhdessä huoneessa perin monta. Jopa juomakelpoisesta vedestä on pulaa. Tulevaisuus ei taida koskaan jakautua tasan (mikä lieni Gibsonin pointti), mutta asiat eivät toisaalta ole ihan niinkään heikosti kun usein luullaan, ks. http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_at_state.html

----------


## hmikko

Dubain valtionyhtiöt, mukaan luettuna Nakheel ja muut isot rakentajat, hakevat velanmaksuun lykkäyksiä ja osan luottoluokitukset on pudotettu roskalainaosastolle:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8380105.stm

----------


## kuukanko

> En ennusta suurta suosiota joukkoliikenteelle


Syyskuun tietojen mukaan punaisella linjalla olisi n. 6 miljoonaa matkustajaa kuussa ja uudemmalla vihreällä linjalla n. 3 miljoonaa matkustajaa kuussa: http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/ne...d-dubai-metro/ Eihän noilla luvuilla pääse lähellekään maailman isoimpia metrojärjestelmiä, mutta punainen linjakin jo yksinään on ihan vertailukelpoinen esim. Helsingin metron kanssa.

Nyt junia ajetaan ruuhka-aikaan 3 min 45 s välein ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 7 min välein. Nettikirjoittelun perusteella varsinkin punaisella linjalla on ahdasta (kaikki eivät mahdu aina kyytiin) myös ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Syyskuun tietojen mukaan punaisella linjalla olisi n. 6 miljoonaa matkustajaa kuussa ja uudemmalla vihreällä linjalla n. 3 miljoonaa matkustajaa kuussa:


Olen mielelläni väärässä tällaisen ennusteen kanssa. Valitettavasti linkattu artikkeli ei kerro mitään siitä, mistä tämä matkamäärä on peräisin. Kuten miten nämä ihmiset liikkuivat ennen vai onko kyse uusista matkoista, joita ei aiemmin tehty. Dubaissa kai oli ennen metroa bussiliikennettä. Mutta eikö siellä ole naisilta autolla ajo kielletty, joten varmaankin nyt on naisten liikkuvuus metron alueella parantunut. Olen kuullut Dubain metroa käyttäneeltä, että junissa on erilliset naisten osastot.

En tunne Dubaita, mutta kun pelkästään punainen linjan on 52 km pitkä, osa matkamäärästä selittynee pelkästään pituudella. Eli tuskin tällä linjalla ajetaan päästä päähän, vaan meidän raitioliikenteen tai Jokerin tapaan keskimatkapituus on huomattavasti lyhyempi kuin 52 km. Mutta pituutensa vuoksi kattavuus linjalla vain on laaja.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen mielelläni väärässä tällaisen ennusteen kanssa. Valitettavasti linkattu artikkeli ei kerro mitään siitä, mistä tämä matkamäärä on peräisin. Kuten miten nämä ihmiset liikkuivat ennen vai onko kyse uusista matkoista, joita ei aiemmin tehty. Dubaissa kai oli ennen metroa bussiliikennettä. Mutta eikö siellä ole naisilta autolla ajo kielletty, joten varmaankin nyt on naisten liikkuvuus metron alueella parantunut. Olen kuullut Dubain metroa käyttäneeltä, että junissa on erilliset naisten osastot.


Ei naisten asema Dubaissa tai yleensäkään Arabiemiraateissa noin surkea onneksi ole. Naiset saavat ajaa autoa, toimia työelämässä ja muutenkin liikkua ja oleskella varsin vapaasti. Sanon "varsin vapaasti", koska tietysti paikallisesti yleinen säädyllisyyskäsitys edellyttää ettei liiku kovin paljastavassa vaatetuksessa, siis jossain narutopeissa ja minihameissa tai vastaavissa. Mutta keskiverto länsimainen siisti vaatetus kelpaa. Länsimaiset naiset voivat kulkea vapaasti ilman minkäänlaista huntua, ja musliminaisillakin näyttää yleisesti olevan käytössä vain melko kevyt versio, lähinnä jotain ohutta hupparia muistuttava esim. turkoosi vaatekappale. Peittävämpiäkin huntuja näkee, jopa niitä päästä varpaisiin ulottuvia mustia kaapuja, mutta uskoakseni niitä käyttävät yleensä vaikkapa shoppailumatkalla olevat saudinaiset (?). Vaikea tosin olla täysin varma miten varsinaiset emiraattinaiset pukeutuvat, koska paikallisia lienee vain jotain 10-15 % väestöstä -- kaikki loput ovat muualta tulleita, ja työelämässä (esim. palveluissa) lähes kaikki ovat muita kuin emiraatteja, joiden keskuudessa työttömyys on kohtuullisen korkea (mutta joille valtio takaa riittävän elatuksen). Tavallinen Dubaissa kävijä törmää emiraattiin tavallisesti vain passintarkastuksessa, koska passintarkastajien pitää olla Yhdistyneiden Arabiemiraattien Liiton kansalaisia. Lisäksi kahviloissa istumassa voi nähdä paikallisia.

Varoituksena Dubaihin suuntaaville turisteille mainittakoon sen sijaan että kesytkin julkiset hellyydenosoitukset (kuten suutelu rannalla) voivat johtaa vankilatuomioon ja (onnellisessa tapauksessa) karkotukseen. Huumeissa on vielä rankempi linja, ja niistä voi saada jopa kuolemantuomion -- olkoonkin että ei välttämättä 100 % todennäköisyydellä. (Saudeissa linja noissa tapauksissa on käsittääkseni että kuolemantuomio tulee.) Alkoholin suhteen toleranssia on jonkin verran: hotelleissa on anniskeluoikeudet ei-muslimeille, ja pysyvästi asuvilla ei-muslimeilla on "viinakortti", jolla saa tuoda maahan alkoholia rajoitetun määrän per aikayksikkö omaan käyttöön. Mutta alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena ei sovi näyttäytyä julkisella paikalla, koska siitä voi tulla vankilareissu.

Mitä autoiluun tulee, Dubain tieliikennetavat ovat hurjat. Paikallisilla on lukemani mukaan kohtalonusko, että onnettomuus tulee jos Allah niin suo, ja siksi turvallisuuteen panostaminen omakohtaisesti ei juuri kiinnosta. Nainen voi siis periaatteessa ajaa autoa, mutta luulenpa että harva haluaa. Ja ulkomaalaisten kannattaa vakavasti harkita ottaako riskiä, koska jos onnettomuus sattuu, länsimainen osapuoli tulkitaan usein helpommin syypääksi kuin paikallinen.

En osaa sanoa oliko Dubaissa sanottavampaa bussipohjaista joukkoliikennettä ennen metroa. Ei parilla käynnilläni ainakaan silmiin osunut juuri pysäkkimerkkejä tai pysäkeillä odottavia ihmisiä. Eikä kaupunkibusseja. (Huomattava poikkeus olivat intialaisia rakennustyöläisiä työmaiden ja asuinparakkikylien välillä kuljettavat bussinrämät. Kuljetukset organisoi työnantaja, ja se tietysti rajoittaa esim. vapaa-ajanviettomahdollisuuksia kun asunnolta ei pääse mihinkään illalla tai viikonloppuna.) Sen sijaan taksi on erittäin tyypillinen kulkuväline. Takseja on valtavat määrät, kuljettajat ovat lähes säännönmukaisesti intialaisia ja tariffit ovat edulliset. Taksi on myös luotettava, koska rikollisuus on ankarien rangastusten vuoksi lähes olematonta eikä kenenkään tarvitse pelätä taksin ottamista. Ostoskeskuksissakin on aina taksitolppa, johon tulee tasaista tahtia takseja ja jono etenee sujuvasti. Naisia näkee ostoksilla useimmiten pareittain tai kolmistaan, ja taksijonosta päätellen he ilmeisesti usein ottavat taksin kotiin ostosreissun päätteeksi.




> En tunne Dubaita, mutta kun pelkästään punainen linjan on 52 km pitkä, osa matkamäärästä selittynee pelkästään pituudella. Eli tuskin tällä linjalla ajetaan päästä päähän, vaan meidän raitioliikenteen tai Jokerin tapaan keskimatkapituus on huomattavasti lyhyempi kuin 52 km. Mutta pituutensa vuoksi kattavuus linjalla vain on laaja.


Dubai on rakentunut pääosin nauhamaisesti meren rantaan. Se tarkoittaa että kaupunkialue on hyvin pitkä mutta pääosin kapea, ja se keskittyy Sheikh Zayed Roadin molemmille puolille. Punainen linja kulkee Jebel Ali -satamasta vanhaan keskustaan Deiraan koko rannikkokaistaleen (ja siihen rakentuneiden bisnes- ja asuinalueiden) halki ja kääntyy siitä sisämaahan lentokentän suuntaan. Siitä sitä pituutta tulee.

----------


## Piirka

> Ei naisten asema Dubaissa tai yleensäkään Arabiemiraateissa noin surkea onneksi ole. Naiset saavat ajaa autoa, toimia työelämässä ja muutenkin liikkua ja oleskella varsin vapaasti. Sanon "varsin vapaasti", koska tietysti paikallisesti yleinen säädyllisyyskäsitys edellyttää ettei liiku kovin paljastavassa vaatetuksessa, siis jossain narutopeissa ja minihameissa tai vastaavissa. Mutta keskiverto länsimainen siisti vaatetus kelpaa. Länsimaiset naiset voivat kulkea vapaasti ilman minkäänlaista huntua, ja musliminaisillakin näyttää yleisesti olevan käytössä vain melko kevyt versio, lähinnä jotain ohutta hupparia muistuttava esim. turkoosi vaatekappale.


Aina niin luotettava wikipedia kertoo Dubain metrosta: Viisivaunuisessa junassa on neljä hopealuokan vaunua. Toinen päätyvaunuista on jaettu naisten/lasten luokkaan sekä kultaluokkaan (ykkösluokkaan). Viimeksimainitussa matkustaminen on kaksi kertaa kalliimpaa kuin hopealuokan vaunussa. Kuvituksena on käytetty mm. sisäkuva hopealuokan vaunusta. Siinä näyttää olevan vasemmalla pari länsimaalaista (?) naista. Oikealla miehen pään takana näkyy häämöttävän tuollainen hupparimainen turkoosi päähinekangas.

----------

